# L3400 Cut!



## grassdigger104 (Mar 18, 2009)

I know it isn't very big, but it is a powerful little devil.
It isn't as low and squattie ad most of the CUTs and the rear tires and front tires are the same size as our old 8n, but it has much more power, which isn't always a good thing. I am used to having the Ford engine tell me when it is loaded, it starts to pull down . The Kubota 3 cylinder diesel just stays up at the pto rpm and the first sign of overload is the wheels spinning.


----------

